# Hello from Portugal



## Cristina (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm 34, from Lisbon - Portugal and I have the privilege to share my life with 4 great cats: Chuchu, Bastet, Chihiro and Banshee.

I just came across this forum and registered just to "meet" cat lovers from other countries and exchange experiences and opinions.

I'm a volunteer (on sundays) on an non profit association that rescues and helps abandoned animals, promotes adoption campaigns...

I'm sorry about my english... I haven't practise much lately...


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com.

-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome your cats are adorable!  Do you like anime too like myself? :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cristina, your English is fine. Enjoy the boards and welcome :!:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Cristina!


----------



## Cristina (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you all 



> Do you like anime too like myself?


I do 
though I don't know as much as I wanted to...
(recognized JiJi from "kiki's delivery service"?)


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Cristina said:


> Thank you all


No problems at all 

-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cristina said:


> > Do you like anime too like myself?
> 
> 
> I do
> ...


Yeah Jiji is on your avvy!  And your cat is named Chihiro from Spirited Away :wink: .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix BIG baby girl


----------

